# eMax22s check engine light



## Porter62 (4 mo ago)

2017 eMax22s
Check engine light is flashing some kind of code. Manual does not help. Any ideas?
Looks like 2 long flashes, then a pause and 4 short flashes.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Porter62, welcome to the forum.

This video may help:


----------



## Porter62 (4 mo ago)

Thanks for the response.....unfortunately the eMax22 doesn't have a diagnostic connector.🤨
I called about 4 Mahindra dealers. They have no idea what it means.🤔


----------

